# Walsh Western States Iphone 4 delivered but its not!!



## kahimi98 (Mar 24, 2011)

How do I delete the thread?


----------



## bmd (Mar 24, 2011)

Was it Craig David?


----------



## sim667 (Mar 24, 2011)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Was it Craig David?


 
He was blates fed up of having his messages delivered by Kes


----------



## Pingu (Mar 24, 2011)

i bet it was that david beckham dude.. since his football career went downhill hes got to keep victorias shopping habits supported somehow. I bet he wore a lenny henry mask that was left over from comic relief too


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 24, 2011)

Pingu said:


> i bet it was that david beckham dude.. since his football career went downhill hes got to keep victorias shopping habits supported somehow.


 
Nah it was big dave, he's always doin this kind of stuff, the rogue


----------



## kained&able (Mar 24, 2011)

yeah he is still on a better wage then vicky's clothes budget!

I'd phone up your mobile service provider and tell them what has happened and say you presume that this David whomever he maybe has stolen your phone and had no authority to sign for the package.

dave(not david)


----------



## Pingu (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 24, 2011)

Is this one of Editor's weird emails that's arrived by a different route ?


----------



## strung out (Mar 24, 2011)

i've had this before with parcel force. turned out it was my ex girlfriend's upstairs neighbour who'd signed for it under a dodgy name and nicked it. report it to the police as stolen and take it up with apple, giving them your crime reference number.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2011)

It'll be some dude in sportswear, obvs - there can't be _that_ many people called Dave who wear tracksuits, can there?


----------



## kained&able (Mar 24, 2011)

DAVID not dave. a dave would never do something like that.

dave


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2011)

A Dave would, but a dave is deffo well above that kind of shenanigans, sportswear notwithstanding


----------



## sim667 (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ He'll find this 'dave' character for you OP


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Mar 24, 2011)

edit: looks at Pingu's post, 
mine's better tho


----------

